# Aurora Indica



## TheStickyIcky (Nov 29, 2012)

Any experience with it? It's a strain I've had my wye on for a few years and might pick it up next. Was it as potent couch lock as they claim? What size and how was the yield? Did you grow indoor or outdoor? Smell?

They say its about as pure of an indica as you can get.


----------



## missabentley (Nov 30, 2012)

Just picked up some aurora indica so I'm interested in feedback as well.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2012)

I grew some out a few years ago from Nirvana.

They were ok but nothing to write home about


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 30, 2012)

I was quite disappointed in the Aurora.  I tried it twice thinking that maybe I just got a bad batch of beans the first go round.  Like duck said, it is okay, but not the couch-lock they advertise.  I am still looking for that real couch-lock strain.

I however was happy with their Master Kush--not as a couch-lock indica though.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 30, 2012)

same here, wasnt impressed at all, but i only grew 1 so who knows.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Nov 30, 2012)

Hmm...

That's really sad news. That's been on my brain for a while. Multiple people with the same experience probably means something...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes, it does.  I really don't know anyone who was _happy_ with it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2012)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> That's really sad news. That's been on my brain for a while. Multiple people with the same experience probably means something...


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Dec 1, 2012)

I ordered some blue mystic and auto fem bubblicious that was on sale last night instead.


----------

